# Doo-Rag Pattern



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I think there was a thread on doo-rag patterns a while back, but I can't find it. I wasn't interested at the time, but now I need to make several to be used with bike helmets. I suppose a skull cap pattern would also do too. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I just happened to save that link!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ said:


> I just happened to save that link!


Thanks for the link. I also need one for a skull cap. I wonder if I could alter this pattern for one.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ said:


> I just happened to save that link!


I managed to cut out a pattern using these deminsions and the top just didn't match up with the sides. I was disappointed with the outcome, so I kept searching the web until I found where someone used a McCall's pattern. I called Hancock Fabrics to see if they had it and today was my lucky day. The McCall patterns were on sale for $.99, so I ran down and picked one up. It's M4529. This is exactly what I was looking for. I hope this helps someone else.


----------

